# t-28



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

hello everbody i wanted to know where can i get a good t-28 turbo any site out there or any1 selling a good used 1 thanxs


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

In SoCal, Turbonetics makes plenty of turbos for a great variety of applications. I don't see it off hand on the website, but I'm pretty sure they make it. Garrett, the original manufacturer of the t-28 is also a good choice.

BTW, what application are you planning to use the turbo in, because something better than a t-28 may be more suitable for the application FYI


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

well i just got a t04 turbo garret airsearch for a good price i wanted to see if any1 wanted to trade for a s-15 t-28 turbo or if some1 wants to by my turbo i have the ca18det engine so e-mail me or pm me


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i have a t-25 turbo, its the same housing as the 28, ill sell it to you for 50


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i have a t-25 too but i want a gti-r or s-15 t-28


----------



## turbotommy (May 28, 2003)

got a t-28....pm me


----------



## Nismo87R (Mar 25, 2003)

i did i email u actually


----------

